# How close is to close for hives?



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not sure but I think they can be right next to each other wth no problems. Many, if not all, of the pollinator hives appear to be that way. My original thought was that space would be good... but in winter, at least up here, I wonder if there would be a heat conservation benefit of keeping them side by side...

I'm looking forward to the experienced beekeepers to weigh in on this one.


----------



## signalten (Feb 27, 2011)

Most of mine are within 4 inches of each other. Works well for me. I have some off by themselves. I see no distinct difference in production. I like them closer, it gives me somewhere to set my tools


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Commercial beekeepers have 4 or 6 hives / pallet and they are pressed together with entrances as far apart as possible.
Dave


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

The only time you have to worry about how close they are is when installing new packages the will drift sometimes and you will have to change posations to equelize them other than that NO probolemo


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

If they are closer than touching, you have a problem.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I keep mine a minimum of 1/4" apart- that being the width of the divider in my double nuc boxes containing 2 colonies each.

I wouldn't hesitate to push boxes tightly next to each other with migratory tops on them if I had a reason to do so.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How close is to close for hives?

There is no such thing. 
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#hivestand


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I put 4 hives on an 8' hive stand (two by fours) and there is about 10" between them. Sometimes I have problems getting frames loose with my "J-hook" hive tool on the outside edges of the inner hives. The hives just don't have enough space between them for me to jack those obstinate frames loose. Working the hives from behind helps keep the bees a little more calm.

As for the bees, they seem to be just fine.

Grant
Jackson, MO www.createspace.com/4044187


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Put them whatever distance you need to put them, to do whatever you need to do. They don't care.

I like mine far enough apart that I can remove the boxes for inspections and/or working them, and have room to set the others boxes aside. Just for convenience.

















cchoganjr


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm with Cleo on this one. It's awfully convenient to be able to set a removed box down on the stand, in between the other colonies. If you have the room to spare.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Like Cleo, IMHO the bigger consideration is maintenance. Four on a pallet allows access from two adjacent sides. Three in a row up against each other means you'll be working the middle one from only one short side and reaching to the other.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I have 10 hives within spittin distance of my porch.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

During the blackberry flow I had 17 on my front steps.









. Now wife was not exactly thrilled.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

The entrances need to be far enough apart so the bees can find home. The width of a box is enough. You may get drifting to the end hives if you have a long row, bees can only count to three.

Peter


----------

